# G-Scale GE dash 9



## dfletcher (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi There,

Am new to model railroading, but I have a huge interest in G-Scale GE Dash 9 locomotives. One of the first things I've learned is that one of the primary sources of such beasts - AristoCraft - has recently gone out of business.

I'm hoping that via the forum I can hunt down a bunch, specifically in CSX, NS and UP colors. I'd also heard there were unpainted units available - those are of interest as well.

Thanks & Cheers

Dave Fletcher
[email protected]


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

There are always a number of Dash 9 locomotives on ebay. I would watch there until the railroad of your choice appears. Don't recall Aristo ever making an undecorated model though.

Ed


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

CN Dash 9, last one at Star Hobbies, call 410-349-4290 for pricing


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.nicholassmithtrains.com/store/product/33921/BNSF-HERATIGE-DASH-9/


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 


I notice you mention CSX, NS and UP specifically. Try Jeff at Shawmut car shops, I know he has some Dash 9's and he will supply in any road name or road number you want.


http://shawmutcarshops.com/?page_id=186


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Too bad it is wrong Roadname. I have a brand new in the box never unpacked Aristo GE-9 in Warbonnet.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you Lorna!!!! 

Dirk


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very popular road names so very hard to now find. Might try G-scale junction. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I was at a train show here in Fl today. Mercier Hobbies has a large collection of Aristo Craft for sale and may have what you want. Call Jim 863-967-7496


----------

